# can 'tivo stream 4k' passthrough HD audio?



## bitwave (9 mo ago)

hi all; new guy here.
I have a fairly basic setup at home. a NAS, an OLED TV with eArc and a eArc supporting soundbar.
unfortunatly, using the TVs built in player,the TV does not passthrough HD audio via eArc. this is a well know issue with all TV manufacturers - no TV as it currently.
and so, there's a need for a 3rd party streamer. using a product such as nvidia shield, when the player is on the shield (kodi specifically) I was able to passthrough HD audio to the TV and down to the soundbar via eArc using HD audio (the audio format and codec is shown on the soundbar)
shield is a very expensice product. in another TV related forum someone told me to test the tivo stream 4k...
can anyone shed some light on my issue? can it passthrough HD audio?
again, my setup is: NAS->using SMB->streamer with kodi->using HDMI->TV->using eArc->soundbar
thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The only HD audio Arc can handle is Atmos. It’s not a player limitation but an Arc limitation.


----------



## bitwave (9 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> The only HD audio Arc can handle is Atmos. It’s not a player limitation but an Arc limitation.


Thanks but please note I am referring to eArc so there's no limitation...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

bitwave said:


> Thanks but please note I am referring to eArc so there's no limitation...


Ah, right you are. Sorry about that.


----------



## bitwave (9 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> Ah, right you are. Sorry about that.


sure no worries
would still love to get an answer for the OG question if anyone could assist.
thanks


----------



## bitwave (9 mo ago)

got a reply in the kodi forum....
no support for HD audio passthrough for the tivo stream 4K
thanks


----------

